# Need help Again



## viper7 (Nov 9, 2008)

Today i Saw One of my fish who is born and raised and only one survived in the tank , have some big white spot like fog on it attach are the pictures , any idea what is it and what should i do 

:fish::fish::fish:


----------



## Sea-Agg2009 (Aug 2, 2008)

Probably ich, which is also what killed your other fry. Add some salt (bout 1/2 to 1 teaspoon per gallon), and raise the temp maybe 5 degrees. If the spots dont go away, go get some ich treatment from the store. There are several threads about ich on the forums. Check the diseases section.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

To my eye, the pic isn't really a "typical" ich image. Ich looks more like salt. It could be ich, but it could also be velvet or something else. Salt and heat won't hurt and look online at fish disease pics.


----------



## viper7 (Nov 9, 2008)

Thank u Guys , it more like what emc7 Said Look like Velvet , i found one link , it mentione same thing , also adivsed to dimm the lights http://freshaquarium.about.com/cs/disease/p/velvet.htm


----------



## Lupin (Aug 1, 2006)

Don't rule out the possibility of columnaris. Look up that one. You need Furan, Maracyn or Binox for that.


----------



## viper7 (Nov 9, 2008)

Thank you all , My fish is full recover now , as mentioned i raised the temperature , added salt and kept light off for like week , itch or fungus is all gone , fish start eating like after 3rd day and healthy now , thank u all again


----------

